# Ladies, break out your high heels.



## Cletus

Study Proves High Heels Do Have Power Over Men - ABC News

Marilyn Monroe was right!


----------



## Revamped

You would not be turned on by me in high heels.

There's no other way to describe it other than...a baby horse that never got used to having legs.


----------



## Anonymous07

No thanks. 

I much prefer more comfortable shoes and can still make a guy's head turn. Plus the health issues associated with heels is something I don't want. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Cletus said:


> Study Proves High Heels Do Have Power Over Men - ABC News
> 
> *Marilyn Monroe was right!*


I take it this is the quote...










From the article...


> *And in social terms, women's rights advocates have objected to high heels, saying they reinforce a misogynist stereotype: women as sex objects to be ogled by men.*


OH GAWD... here we go again...I love heels...of course men want to gaze upon our sleek slender legs, how we move, shake it back & forth... why wouldn't they....... just like we like to see a sharp dressed man... Nothing wrong with a little sex appeal.. but of course.... we should be careful how we use it...save the tightest dress for our man behind closed doors..... 

I tend to feel.. the higher the heel...the more attention... 

Heels never bothered me .. I can even run in them, if I had to...I am kinda short, so I always prefer a little heel....

When I dress for my H.. the heels are a part of the package....slipping them on suddenly raises the seductive bar in me...it's a treat for him too... I've served breakfast in heels ..once the kids get on the bus....things are a little hotter those mornings ...something to that ! 

This is just very lady like out & about ...the pumps make it ...


----------



## Revamped

Until one of the heels breaks off and she face plants...


----------



## Faithful Wife

What's your take, Cletus? You like heels?

I like them, too...but I also like things that others wouldn't like...like heels on guys.


----------



## Rowan

I have found that men tend to pay more attention to a nicely dressed woman, and I suspect heels are part and parcel of that. Little teeter-y heels make women look feminine and a little helpless. I like heels and wear them occasionally, although my lifestyle and workplace mean that they aren't really all that appropriate most of the time. 

But the most male attention I've ever gotten was when I recently wore a new pair of black leather over-the-knee boots to a party. It was, frankly, rather novel and entertaining for me. It was the first time I ever had several men openly approach me for introductions in the course of an evening. And they all said something about "those boots". It wasn't even like I was otherwise provocatively dressed - skinny pants and a tunic sweater. Something about those boots, though, really seemed to work for the local crowd.


----------



## Cletus

Faithful Wife said:


> What's your take, Cletus? You like heels?
> 
> I like them, too...but I also like things that others wouldn't like...like heels on guys.


Actually, I'm not a big fan. They don't add much to the package for me. I'm a skirt-and-flats guy. 

Oh, you meant to wear? Ugh, no, damned things are nearly impossible to walk in. I don't know why you ladies put up with them.


----------



## norajane

Rowan said:


> I have found that men tend to pay more attention to a nicely dressed woman, and I suspect heels are part and parcel of that.* Little teeter-y heels make women look feminine and a little helpless.* I like heels and wear them occasionally, although my lifestyle and workplace mean that they aren't really all that appropriate most of the time.


It makes us _look _a little helpless because we _are _a little helpless in heels! Some can't even walk in them, much less run.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Cletus said:


> Actually, I'm not a big fan. They don't add much to the package for me. I'm a skirt-and-flats guy.
> 
> Oh, you meant to wear? Ugh, no, damned things are nearly impossible to walk in. I don't know why you ladies put up with them.


That cracked me up!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Cletus said:


> Actually, I'm not a big fan. They don't add much to the package for me. I'm a skirt-and-flats guy.
> 
> Oh, you meant to wear? Ugh, no, damned things are nearly impossible to walk in. I don't know why you ladies put up with them.


I have to confess.. Our teen sons brought their GF's to a dance not long ago ... one wore flattering flowery heels - bright green dress ...the dance before this....her heels was so high....H didn't know how she was going to walk in those & it put me in mind of a stripper's heel.....this one loves her PUMPS !!! 

Other Girlfriend...I asked her where her heels was...Hey I am the photographer & I think they look GOOD... I learned that day she doesn't do pumps, they hurt her feet...she's a "flats" kinda girl... 

But I confess...I was a bit disappointed like.. "Darn, but you would have looked so good in some pumps darling "...and No, of course I didn't say this..


----------



## norajane

SA, which one did more dancing at the dance??


----------



## Cletus

norajane said:


> SA, which one did more dancing at the dance??


The one with the biggest knockers.


----------



## karole

Even people who don't like heels would like those Louis Vuitton's in the picture SA!! I like heels, but not the stripper heels that a lot of people wear now. They are too uncomfortable for me and I walk in them like a clown on stilts.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Puerto Rico is where women wear the highest heels in the entire U.S, study finds | Fox News Latino

_And the winner is – drum roll – Puerto Rico. Puerto Rico claims the top spot in a survey of United States and its territories seeking where women wore the highest heels. Puerto Rico came in with an average of 2.86 inch heels, with Nevada, Florida, Arkansas and Texas following the island._


----------



## WandaJ

I don't wear heels. But the reason they are so sexy for men, I think, is because they do make that special muscle in the calf tense and look even better


----------



## Thundarr

Cletus said:


> Study Proves High Heels Do Have Power Over Men - ABC News
> 
> Marilyn Monroe was right!


We just went dress clothes shopping this weekend. My wife in nice dress pants that somehow still show some curves, a cute top, and 4in heels. Ohhhhhh she looks nice wearing the outfit.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
heels may make me look, but usually that look is followed by the thought "wow that looks uncomfortable", and uncomfortable isn't sexy.

I much prefer women in comfortable shoes and clothes. If you want to wear something sexy, wear a smile.....


----------



## norajane

WandaJ said:


> I don't wear heels. But the reason they are so sexy for men, I think, is because they do make that special muscle in the calf tense and look even better


Oh, heels do much more than that! They shift your center of gravity, so your posture changes and the way you walk changes. It accentuates the butt and boobs, and causes your hips to swing when you walk. The higher the heel, the more exaggerated it all is. Unless they are so high you can't walk in them easily.


----------



## TiggyBlue

I think I'll stick to flashing men to get their attention, much more comfortable


----------



## jld

TiggyBlue said:


> I think I'll stick to flashing men to get there attention, much more comfortable


:rofl:


----------



## Holland

I love getting dressed up and wearing heels. Mr H is very tall so I tend to wear mainly 5" heels, sometimes 6" but only if we are going somewhere that doesn't involve much walking. 

But I have some extreme killer heels that are reserved for the bedroom only 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

norajane said:


> *SA, which one did more dancing at the dance?? *


I asked....Pumps girl...only slow dancing.. son called the rest "crap rap" with a look of disgust on his face.....flats girl too I guess...

I see lots of women saying they can't walk in these.. I know this is what you are getting at, even a little lower heel though.... to be honest I am NOT much of a dancer, but if I have THE HEELS ON...I Would dance more so.. as I would feel more dressed for it.. 

But I don't do 6 inch pumps, ya know, or 5, never measured these things....these seem overkill to me...







...

More like this inch heel >>









I wear something like this with jeans all the time....







..so long as there is not mud, snow or ice or a marathon (mall walking I might)... this would be how I preferred to dress walking out the door. 



> *karole said:* *Even people who don't like heels would like those Louis Vuitton's in the picture SA!! I like heels, but not the stripper heels that a lot of people wear now. They are too uncomfortable for me and I walk in them like a clown on stilts.*


 :smthumbup: I can relate here.... I think when the heel is too high, besides looking awkward, it just causes a little TOO MUCH attention...from both sexes, not just the guys.


----------



## Jellybeans

I wore a brand new pair of pumps this weekend to a party and my God did my feet hurt afterward. They were way higher than what I normally go for.

There is something to be said for a pair of comfortable high heels. They rock.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

That would be me in heels. Not sexy.


----------



## Miss Taken

I like heels but got to say I prefer my favourite high-heeled boots over any high heeled shoes I own. Also good for the cold weather we're having now. Still prefer flats for comfort. When I am working, I usually walk to work so keep the heels under my desk and change when I get there.


----------



## Anonymous07

norajane said:


> SA, which one did more dancing at the dance??


It's a lot easier to dance and truly enjoy an event in flats. The times I've worn heels to a wedding were less enjoyable than the ones I've worn flats(more comfortable and can dance the night away). I much prefer cute flats over heels any day.


----------



## Revamped

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> That would be me in heels. Not sexy.


Sorry, that just needs reposted! Lol!


----------



## Lon

The allure of heels for me, is similar to the romans (refer to the article). A women wearing high heels is DTF. (And I don't care if you disagree because it won't change my opinion, I also don't mean it in a demeaning way)😀


----------



## Cletus

Lon said:


> The allure of heels for me, is similar to the romans (refer to the article). A women wearing high heels is DTF. (And I don't care if you disagree because it won't change my opinion, I also don't mean it in a demeaning way)😀


I always wondered if one of the original design goals of heels wasn't to get a woman to be (slightly) more UTF.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Lon said:


> The allure of heels for me, is similar to the romans (refer to the article). * A women wearing high heels is DTF. *(And I don't care if you disagree because it won't change my opinion, I also don't mean it in a demeaning way)😀


I had to google this.. learn something new every day!


----------



## Buddy400

In flats, I find about 2% of women attractive.

In 4" heels, it's more like 50%.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Ladies, they're making you sweat they make me sweat too.


----------



## soccermom2three

I pretty much wear some kind of heel every day for work. High heels, boots with a heel, wedges or platforms. Even with casual wear. I just feel attractive in them, I guess. I only wear flat shoes, like athletic shoes, when I'm working out or if I'm going to be doing a lot of walking.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> I wore a brand new pair of pumps this weekend to a party and my God did my feet hurt afterward. They were way higher than what I normally go for.
> 
> There is something to be said for a pair of comfortable high heels. They rock.


After carrying me several blocks across the city, including up-hill, this was to be the last piggy-back ride that hubs gave me due to sore feet/my stilettos. 











I then began carrying flats with me as needed. At times my work cupboard has been a secondary shoe closet, changing into heels upon arrival. I do love how a nice pair of heels can complete an outfit. And I do admire how they look on other women too. I'm not a fan of super high heels though. A couple of my stilettos are comfy too... but these days for me, in moderation. However, the comfort of docs or one-stars cannot be underestimated!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Holland said:


> I love getting dressed up and wearing heels. Mr H is very tall so I tend to wear mainly 5" heels, sometimes 6" but only if we are going somewhere that doesn't involve much walking.
> 
> But I have some extreme killer heels that are reserved for the bedroom only
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok wait a minute...we need pics here. If you are saying you *mainly* wear 5 and 6 inch heels...I'm thinking maybe there is a conversion chart error.


----------



## Faithful Wife

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq6KjCHKj8Q


----------



## TiggyBlue

Faithful Wife said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq6KjCHKj8Q


I really wish I had this video when I was learning to walk in high heels.


----------



## Cletus

intheory said:


> Cletus,
> 
> I agree with you. How about that
> 
> It would be fun if alwaysalone stopped by and agreed with you too.
> 
> (Just trying to have some fun; okay?)


Nice try, but it's a well established fact that women aren't as funny as men.

(Do I _really_ need the smiley?)


----------



## Jellybeans

heartsbeating said:


> I then began carrying flats with me as needed.


I always keep a pair of flats in my car. :smthumbup:


----------



## Anonymous07

intheory said:


> No heels, thanks.
> 
> I'd walk around barefoot if I could.


I love being barefoot, but the next best thing is sandals.  I'm a Calif girl, so I wear flip flops almost all year long.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Anonymous07 said:


> I love being barefoot, but the next best thing is sandals.  I'm a Calif girl, so I wear flip flops almost all year long.


I love flip flops...but they also make them with a wedge heel, so I can have both.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I was reminded again this week, as it's my firm Christmas party, that heals are out of my wife's comfort zone. Don't know what she'll wear tonight, probably sneakers.


----------



## ocotillo

SimplyAmorous said:


>





That would be a, "Her"


No single person _truly_ invented them, but Jean Antoinette Poisson is the one person most responsible for the shoe as women know it today:


----------



## FatherofTwo

I don't like women in high heels ....... not because they're not nicr to look at but because I'm a borderline midget and she wearing heels only makes me even more of a midget opppsss meant small person !

But yes women in high heels are nice.


----------



## ConanHub

Rowan said:


> I have found that men tend to pay more attention to a nicely dressed woman, and I suspect heels are part and parcel of that. Little teeter-y heels make women look feminine and a little helpless. I like heels and wear them occasionally, although my lifestyle and workplace mean that they aren't really all that appropriate most of the time.
> 
> But the most male attention I've ever gotten was when I recently wore a new pair of black leather over-the-knee boots to a party. It was, frankly, rather novel and entertaining for me. It was the first time I ever had several men openly approach me for introductions in the course of an evening. And they all said something about "those boots". It wasn't even like I was otherwise provocatively dressed - skinny pants and a tunic sweater. Something about those boots, though, really seemed to work for the local crowd.


Women in boots fcing destroy me! When Mrs. Conan wears boots, I am her fcing slave! Can't help that weakness!


----------



## Runs like Dog

17th Century England and France it was the men who wore high heels.


----------



## ConanHub

I think whatever makes a woman feel sexy is appropriate.

I have no problem with taller women. I am attracted to women of all sizes. I also have no problem with women who like and use high heels.

I don't like it when tall women "hunch" down. I have had no problem looking up to a tall woman in the eye and confidently taking her by the arm.

Whatever your height or if you use heels, strut your stuff and hold your head high. You are gorgeous!

Edited: Did not mean post to sound like it did earlier.


----------



## Revamped

Until I face plant.

Then, not so pretty!


----------



## southbound

I don't particularly go bonkers over high heels, but my favorite style of heels to see on a woman are the ones here in white; there are several variations.












I don't care much for these:


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> Men used to wear high heels hundreds of years ago.
> 
> I wonder why they can't wear them anymore. Maybe because it's seen as "feminine"?
> 
> Or, maybe because men aren't willing to be physically uncomfortable?



Men didn't wear them back then for quite the same reasons that women do today. For men, they were mostly a symbol of wealth. 

Did you ever read Laura Ingalls Wilder as a child? There is a chapter in one of her books about the annual visit of the cobbler. He would stay at each home on his circuit for however long it took to make a pair of shoes for each family member.

It was a laborious process. The outline of each person's feet would be traced on paper. Using the tracing as a pattern, he would then hand carve wooden blanks to serve as a frame for the shoe while it was being put together. Each piece of leather had to be hand cut and hand stitched. It was 2 - 3 days of labor for each pair of shoes. 

Shoes were very expensive before specialized machinery and mass production methods came along and impractical shoes, like high heels were a symbol of outright opulence. Social upheavals in Europe made them fall out of fashion as far as men were concerned and advances in shoe making technology made them affordable for nearly everyone, so they never came back into fashion.


----------



## ConanHub

Cletus said:


> Nice try, but it's a well established fact that women aren't as funny as men.
> 
> (Do I _really_ need the smiley?)


Yeah but looks aren't everything!


----------



## Anonymous07

intheory said:


> Or, maybe because men aren't willing to be physically uncomfortable?


I highly doubt men would put up with wearing certain things like women are expected to. I'd love to see what happens if the tables were turned. 

I'll wear high heels on certain occasions, but refuse to wear them often. I also don't wear make-up all that often, will never wear a corset, and hate thongs.


----------



## ocotillo

Anonymous07 said:


> I highly doubt men would put up with wearing certain things like women are expected to. I'd love to see what happens if the tables were turned.
> 
> I'll wear high heels on certain occasions, but refuse to wear them often. I also don't wear make-up all that often, will never wear a corset, and hate thongs.


When it comes to uncomfortable shoes, do women feel compelled to wear them as a matter of style or social convention?


----------



## Thundarr

ocotillo said:


> When it comes to uncomfortable shoes, do women feel compelled to wear them as a matter of style or social convention?


My wife was determined to wear 4in heal or wedge to our several dressy occasions this holiday season. She already had cute 2in wedges that looked really good but we shopped and shopped and shopped until she found 4in. I think women want to wear talls heals and wedges to show they can pull it off and I think they often do it for the other women rather than men.


----------



## Vanille

I love the way heels look, they're so visually pleasing. I hate the way heels feel though. The last time I wore a pair of heels they were very painful and have left marks on my feet for months (almost gone now). If I walked any more in them I think my feet would have bleed. I'm not sure what happened, I had worn them many times before with no issues.  

I think heeless heels look very cool, but I have no idea where to wear them. lol  Rounded smooth shiny 3-4" heels are the prettiest. Wedges are the easiest to walk in. Spent a whole day in my wedges and it felt fine.

What I hate are super-pointed or open-toe heels. Pointed heels look like the 80s/90s and open toe heels can make you look like you have only one or two toes and that's it. lol


----------



## notmyrealname4

ocotillo said:


> . . .the annual visit of the cobbler. He would stay at each home on his circuit for however long it took to make a pair of shoes for each family member.
> 
> It was a laborious process. The outline of each person's feet would be traced on paper. Using the tracing as a pattern, he would then hand carve wooden blanks to serve as a frame for the shoe while it was being put together. Each piece of leather had to be hand cut and hand stitched. It was 2 - 3 days of labor for each pair of shoes.


I have freakish feet. Super long and narrow. So narrow at the ankle, that the Brannock measuring device's narrowest setting is still too wide.

If cobblers were in business: I would have my shoes hand made. Have a "last" made, etc etc.

I'm always having to kind of "make do" when it comes to shoes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Sons went to a Christmas dance last night.. both girls here.. remember I was a little disappointed the one said she is a Flats girl... to my surprise, she bought heels this time!..(silver ones below).. I was all excited about it.. she doesn't think I am weird, really.. .. they had their shoes off, so I took a moment to get a pic.. thinking of this silly thread... 

The high heel girl, she is into her stilettos, talking about them yesterday, how much she loves them... but when she puts them on, she is like as tall if not taller than our son...so it's kinda good she takes them off too!









...


----------



## Anonymous07

intheory said:


> I'll wear about 2" heels for a special occasion. They'll have to be the kind that strap around the ankle, though. My ankle lifts out of strapless shoes with every single step
> 
> I wear make-up fairly often. Especially smudgy dark eyeliner.


It's not that I really dislike make-up, I just don't always have the time or energy. There are days when I feel like a zombie(mombie) and I'm just on survival mode instead of trying to look hot. I'm more concerned with making sure my toddler is taken care of, the house is clean, and so on. My son is getting his molars and is basically at the 18 month sleep regression. Wahh. I miss sleep. :sleeping:

There is a saying that many women believe: "beauty is pain"... but I refuse to follow that. I won't wear heels to to change the way my body appears, as it's just not worth it to me. I have never understood why women like heels and don't want to risk the health issues associated with heels. It's not good for any part of the body(feet, calves, back, knees, etc). I don't mind going against the 'norm' and I would rather choose comfort over so-called "beauty".


----------



## Revamped

I never figured out how to do eye makeup without looking like Krusty the Klown.

But I have every red and pink lipstick shades ever made!


----------



## heartsbeating

For those who have worn or still do wear heels... what age did you start wearing them? SA's post prompted this question. I don't know if it's due to the 90s or if I was just a late bloomer as I was well into my 20s before I had a pair of stilettos. I did wear the platform shoes with a thick heel before this but most of the time I was in Docs or Converse. 

Make-up on the other hand, I've been a make-up kinda girl since I was a teen. Even got in trouble for wearing a bold lipstick to school. The principal did ask what brand/color it was though after reprimanding me as she liked it.


----------



## Rowan

I was in character shoes (high heeled dance shoes) for dance classes/performances by age 9 or 10. Outside of dance, I first remember wearing heels when I was in 7th grade. So, I would have been 12.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heartsbeating said:


> For those who have worn or still do wear heels...* what age did you start wearing them? * SA's post prompted this question. I don't know if it's due to the 90s or if I was just a late bloomer as I was well into my 20s before I had a pair of stilettos. I did wear the platform shoes with a thick heel before this but most of the time I was in Docs or Converse.
> 
> Make-up on the other hand, I've been a make-up kinda girl since I was a teen. Even got in trouble for wearing a bold lipstick to school. The principal did ask what brand/color it was though after reprimanding me as she liked it.


I remember in 4th grade I had a pair of those platform shoes as you describe...I loved those things, brings back fond memories .. heels just got a little higher as the grades grew closer to Graduation...when the Dances started at school ...always heels... 

2nd son's GF is 17..(stiletto girl)







...3rd son's GF is going on 15... Our daughter is only 11... she wanted a pair of boots with a high heel...begged me for them even not long ago..... I bought them...only because I fit them though.. she is too young for wearing those and hasn't outside the house. 



> *Camarillo Brillo said*: * I would be extremely bummed if my wife ever stopped wearing high heels*.


That's a lovely picture of you & your wife. :smthumbup: 

My H wouldn't say it .. but he'd feel something was lost if I didn't want to get those out on occasion.. then there's the dominatrix heel in all of this ....I still need a whip!.... wish I had a pair this nice.... 







... these too....







...

I feel heels elevate something in us.. like this saying....


----------



## Anonymous07

heartsbeating said:


> For those who have worn or still do wear heels... what age did you start wearing them? SA's post prompted this question. I don't know if it's due to the 90s or if I was just a late bloomer as I was well into my 20s before I had a pair of stilettos. I did wear the platform shoes with a thick heel before this but most of the time I was in Docs or Converse.
> 
> Make-up on the other hand, I've been a make-up kinda girl since I was a teen. Even got in trouble for wearing a bold lipstick to school. The principal did ask what brand/color it was though after reprimanding me as she liked it.


I started wearing heels in jr high school(around age 13) because my mom likes them. She thinks they look pretty/feminine, so she encouraged me to wear them. I did for special occasions for years, but as I got older I started wearing pretty flats/strappy sandals more and more instead of heels and have never looked back. 










http://www.alldeepmassage.com/blog/hazardous-high-heels


----------



## lucy999

heartsbeating said:


> For those who have worn or still do wear heels... what age did you start wearing them?


I started at 12-13, maybe? But they weren't FM pumps of course-they were very age appropriate.

At age 46, it's very rare for me to wear flats. I'm 5'2". Other than my combat boots, if I wear flats they are always pointy (gotta lengthen the silhouette dontchyaknow). 

I have an office job and get to wear nice clothes and shoes. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## lucy999

simplyamorous said:


> ...


i want these. Now.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I have very long legs, and look great in high heels.

Unfortunately I'm a farm girl, and look like a newborn calf when I try to walk in them. I also have weak angles and need more support. I wore Nikes for my wedding.

Haven't owned a pair, well ever!

This year I finally went out and bought one pair of heels for a wedding. 










They look a little childish, but they actually look fantastic on, and are comfortable to walk in! (Although I feel it the next day)

I'm starting to get temped to the dark side. I've bought quite a few dresses this year as well. 

I still couldn't walk in stilettos, but don't mind the wedge shoes. Looking forward to buying another pair.


----------



## lucy999

Ladies (and gents if you are so inclined to wear high heels more power to ya!) check out shoe inserts called Insolia. ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTIONS.

They're just a little piece of soft plastic you put in the bottom of your high heel and by some sort of lady magic, your weight distribution becomes even.

I have them in all of my heels and they make all the difference in the world. Trust me they work.


----------



## Anonymous07

lucy999 said:


> Ladies (and gents if you are so inclined to wear high heels more power to ya!) check out shoe inserts called Insolia. ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTIONS.
> 
> They're just a little piece of soft plastic you put in the bottom of your high heel and by some sort of lady magic, your weight distribution becomes even.
> 
> I have them in all of my heels and they make all the difference in the world. Trust me they work.


They may make heels more comfortable, but in no way can they change the weight distribution. All of your weight is still on the ball of your feet, which still causes many problems.


----------



## lucy999

Anonymous07 said:


> They may make heels more comfortable, but in no way can they change the weight distribution. All of your weight is still on the ball of your feet, which still causes many problems.


I was skeptical too until I tried them. I swear there's a difference.I found them by accident at a discount store and bought them because I was curious. They tout:

"Insolia Heels is the only product that reduces pressure on the forefoot in high heels. Insolia Heels is not padding, because padding does not reduce pressure. Padding just creates the brief illusion of comfort. Insolia Heels cause a precise bio-mechanical adjustment to the position of the foot that shifts weight off the forefoot and back to the heel."


----------



## heartsbeating

Anonymous07 said:


> I started wearing heels in jr high school(around age 13) because my mom likes them. She thinks they look pretty/feminine, so she encouraged me to wear them. I did for special occasions for years, but as I got older I started wearing pretty flats/strappy sandals more and more instead of heels and have never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazardous High Heels | All Deep Massage & Wellness Clinic


I used to lecture, I mean advise, women about high heels and the problems they can cause ...then I got a pair and became a well-rounded hypocrite.

When I was really young, my mother encouraged me to wear pretty shoes with dresses. For some reason I refused to, and would opt for my wellington boots to wear with dresses instead. I was grunge before grunge was cool.


----------



## Anonymous07

For me, comfort(flats) > "beauty" (heels). My feet thank me now and will definitely thank me later, too. My mom has always loved heels, but she also has a few health issues from wearing them often(painful varicose veins, back issues, etc.). I'd rather not have that in my future. I like practical shoes, so flats are my go to shoes.


----------



## Cletus

I haven't seen a lot of reaction to the "power over men" angle in this thread. Are any of you wearing heels for what you can get your men to think or do while in them?


----------



## Rowan

Cletus said:


> I haven't seen a lot of reaction to the "power over men" angle in this thread. Are any of you wearing heels for what you can get your men to think or do while in them?


Honestly, it hadn't really ever occurred to me. I'm not much on manipulation or power plays. I like heels because they're pretty, they make my legs look pretty, and they make me feel pretty. But I need a guy who wants a balanced give-and-take relationship with me, no matter what shoes I'm wearing.

Although, I happily admit that it's vastly entertaining to witness all the attention generated when I wear my over-the-knee boots. Mostly because it's novel. Men don't tend to notice me much otherwise, but those boots go on and it's like I'm suddenly the female version of the Dos Equis guy. It's fun - and funny.


----------



## lucy999

Cletus said:


> I haven't seen a lot of reaction to the "power over men" angle in this thread. Are any of you wearing heels for what you can get your men to think or do while in them?


Sure, I've been known to show my BF my work outfit to see what his reaction is. But that's certainly not my main motivator. I enjoy wearing them and how I look in them. Makes me feel feminine and pretty. I like to look polished and I feel my wearing high heels accomplishes that.


----------



## Cletus

intheory said:


> I would *so* like to give men credit for having much more intelligence than this.


So would I. Some of the time we are. Some of the time we think a little too much with our secondary brain. I think we can both agree that high heels aren't worn just for the sake of women, and the original article I quoted shows that they have a real effect on how men treat you.

Reality never cares what aspirations we hold dear.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well, not just heels, Cletus...I've used my femininity to get men to notice me, do things for me, etc. 

And many men have used their masculinity to get me to notice them, do things for them, etc.

If you mean specifically and only heels, and as for just "men" (random men, men at work, men anywhere, men who aren't my man), no, I don't use heels specifically. I am aware though that men treat me differently in heels. I treat a man in a suit differently, too.

MY man? Yes, I put on heels to tease, taunt, torture and f*ck his brains out in. And he never misses an opportunity to tell me how delicious I am in them. After work sometimes he asks me to take off everything but the heels I wore that day and my bra and panties and jewelry and then sit and have a drink with him like that.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Faithful Wife said:


> And many men have used their masculinity to get me to notice them, do things for them, etc.


Don't you just hate when that happens


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> I would *so* like to give men credit for having much more intelligence than this.


Funny thing about the human mind...

We all like to think that we don't vote for political candidates based on looks; that we're not influenced too much by advertising; that themes in entertainment don't shape our worldview, etc.

Subtle sexual cues are pretty high on the list of things that influence people.

--Just saying...


----------



## notmyrealname4

Cletus said:


> . . . Are any of you wearing heels for *what you can get your men to think or do while in them?*





intheory said:


> I would *so* like to give men credit for having much more intelligence than this.





ocotillo said:


> Funny thing about the human mind...
> 
> We all like to think that we don't vote for political candidates based on looks; that we're not influenced too much by advertising; that themes in entertainment don't shape our worldview, etc.
> 
> Subtle sexual cues are pretty high on the list of things that influence people.
> 
> --Just saying...



If men's thoughts are manipulated and their actions controlled by high-heel wearing on a _subconscious_ level; then I guess that can't be helped.

If they _deliberately_ choose to give more co-operation and assistance to high-heel wearers, that's sad.


If a co-worker who is a high-heel wearer suggests a stupid plan of action; and a co-worker who wears flats suggests a sensible idea; surely it wouldn't debilitate your reasoning powers that much?

You guys are acting illogically and emotionally if that's the case.

^^^^^ Many men *(not all*) claim that women are often irrational and emotional because of our "hormones", or whatever. Those same guys would then have to admit they are no better or worse, if high-heels can influence their conduct.


----------



## Lon

We're not attracted or influenced by shoes, per se. We're influenced by the sexual allure that certain fashion choices send our direction.


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> ^^^^^ Many men *(not all*) claim that women are often irrational and emotional because of our "hormones", or whatever. Those same guys would then have to admit they are no better or worse, if high-heels can influence their conduct.


It goes way, way beyond high heels. Look at any form of advertising aimed at a predominantly male demographic. This is the cover of a shooting supplies catalog for example:










Intellectually, men understand that the lady in the red dress has absolutely nothing to do with reloading tools and supplies. 

The manipulation occurs when a pleasurable sensation is made to exist in tandem with more rational thought processes. It doesn't make men act against their will, but it does put them in a more receptive state of mind as they thumb through the catalog. Women are every bit as susceptible to this as men are, but for reasons nobody fully understands (And people on TAM like to argue about..) a different set of motifs has proven to be more effective with predominately female demographics. 

As far as how this plays out in the workplace, I hear you.  It's always irritated me that a really bad idea could be sold with charisma and various other things, but what do you do? :scratchhead:


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

Personally I'm a through and through Tom boy. Give me a tshirt, jeans with a few holes, (Not holy pants, mind u. Lol) and a pair of old boots, I'm your gal....Now I Can clean up real well, but don't do it unless there's a gun to my head. Lol.
Even my sis says she'd think I was a lesbian, if she didn't know better. Lol
Now my attitude is, take it or leave it.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Ladies, break out your high heels.*



Waits4Mr.Right said:


> Personally I'm a through and through Tom boy. Give me a tshirt, jeans with a few holes, (Not holy pants, mind u. Lol) and a pair of old boots, I'm your gal....Now I Can clean up real well, but don't do it unless there's a gun to my head. Lol.
> Even my sis says she'd think I was a lesbian, if she didn't know better. Lol
> Now my attitude is, take it or leave it.


If there is any sense by the male population that you put any kind of thought to "looking good", even as a tomboy, then it can still send out a sexual allure and not just to lesbians. If it's obvious you just threw whatever was on the floor on, or if it seems you are deliberately dressing down to avoid attention you will probably not get much, especially if you neglect your hair, makeup and general hygiene to the same extent.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

@Lon: That goes w/o saying....and unfortunately at work I try to dress down cuz I get problems @ work when I don't. Especially girls...they're mean and if they aren't gossiping, they're running to the manager about Something! Gotta love WalMart! It's like kindergarten all over again!


----------



## bubbly girl

I think heels look sexy but unfortunately I'm not all that accustomed to wearing them since I'm a waitress and don't wear them to work. I wear heels occasionally when I go out with hubby but I guess because I'm not used to them they are very uncomfortable. I have one pair of f**k me heels my husband goes crazy over. I reserve them for times I want to blow him away in the bedroom and wear nothing but those heels. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

